# [RISOLTO] errore nel filesystem

## ciropom

Salve a tutti, e` la prima volta che provo a istallare gentoo versione 2007.0. Vi spiego i fatti,

ora io ho messo in /dev/sda1-3 il filesystem reiserfs...

con mkreiserfs /dev/sda1-2-3 (o qualcosa di simile non ricordo il comando esatto)

ma quando avvio mi dice che si aspetta una partizione ext2 in /dev/sda3 (che e` la partizione root)

e quindi errore nel filesystem  :Sad: 

possibilmente vorrei evitare di rifare da capo, visto che mia mamma ha provveduto una volta a togliermi la corrente mentre compilava il kernel...

l'errore e` il seguente:

(si verifica al primo boot del sistema appena istallato tramite livecd)

```

the superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem

.

.

bla bla bla (poi dice se la partizione contiene davvero un filesystem ext2 di lanciare un comando)

```

forse e` xke nelle opzioni del kernel ho tolto il supporto per tutti i filesystem che non fossero reiserfs? (supporto aggiunto prima di compilare il kernel... quindi nativo in teoria)

la domanda e`, perche` si aspetta un filesystem ext2??

grazie mille a tutti

----------

## Ic3M4n

nel file /etc/fstab devi indicare che tipo di filesystem è usato nella partizione. se non l'hai toccato il default è ext2 sulle /boot ed ext3 sulla /

dovresti riavviare con il livecd e controllare cosa hai messo tu.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ciao è possibile che ci sia un errore nel file di configurazione /etc/fstab .

Nella guida di installazione è riportato solamente a titolo di esempio che il FS per / sia ext2 in realtà tu dovresti sostituire quella voce con reiserfs.

avvia da livecd, monta la partizione e modifica in maniera tale che rispecchi le tue esigenze.

----------

## ciropom

cavoli avete ragione non c'avevo pensato   :Shocked: 

che pirla sono.

Ora nn ho tempo, e domani lavoro, ma appena posso provo e poi vi faccio sapere se era quello, ma penso di si.

Grazie mille!!

----------

## ciropom

ok ho risolto era proprio quello.... grazie infinite!

invece ho un altro piccolo problema, io ho un portatile (dove sto` istallando gentoo) con la scheda video integrata nel chipset intel...

ora che driver devo mettere nel make.conf? ati o nvidia?  :Confused: 

grazie mille

----------

## skypjack

Se è una scheda intel, ne nvidia ne ati ... Che scheda è di preciso? Si può sapere?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

questo può aiutarti http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

Cmq dai un 

```
eix xorg-server
```

 ed imposta la variabile video_cards a i* a seconda del driver adatto per la tua scheda grafica.

----------

## ciropom

ho provato a dare il comando che dici, dopo aver istallato il programma con emerge il risultato e` questo:

```

homepc ~ # eix xorg-server

* x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.1.1-r1 1.1.1-r5 1.2.0-r3 [M]!1.2.99.0 ~1.3.0.0

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

```

per curiosita` a che cosa serve il comando? nn mi pare dia informazioni sull'hardware. ( Imposta video cards a i*a... ? ) 

Per quanto riguarda la guida, era quella che avevo provato a seguire... ma quella guida non contempla la possibilita` di una scheda video non ati o nvidia   :Sad: 

La scheda video esattamente nn so qual'e`, xke anche cercando su internet alla voce "scheda vidieo" viene messo "integrata nel chipset"...

Il mio portatile e` un amilo pro v3505...  :Crying or Very sad: 

ecco il link:

http://www.eplaza.it/Shop/Product.asp?IdSos=FSPCN108

----------

## Tigerwalk

probabilmente un

```
dmesg 
```

oppure 

```
lspci
```

potrebbero dare qualche informazione in più sulla scheda in questione

[edit]: la variabile VIDEO_CARDS va impostata nel file

/etc/make.conf

----------

## skypjack

Ma non fai prima a dirci che scheda è, così possiamo aiutarti?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io seguirei la linea del forum, 1 problema 1 post.

Ho sbagliato a risponderti qui ciropom.

Apri un altro post e modifica il titolo per 1° post aggiungendo risolto.

----------

